# This is OK for 3080 laptop with ETH?



## Ton (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi all , I’m new in here and today have test with laptop Lenovo Legion 7 3080 laptop.
it only 60MH/s and 65-68°c . It’s OK or can make more?
use minerstat
core clock -600
mem 2000
But can not set power limits.
I try to read in this website but not sure how to do , I’m not good with english.
thank you everyone.


----------



## wolf (Jun 2, 2021)

Sounds pretty good to me for a mobile 3080, the key is efficiency, ~60mh/s @ 113w - so that 0.538MH/W is really quite good IMO. I think with Ampere people are shooting for 450+


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi @Ton    Welcome to TPU 

Yes that's a good result, generally anything above 0.500+ MH/W is considered decent, the 5700's where hitting this and that's one of the reasons their pricing went through the roof...  I'd say your doing well.  If you can get the temp down a bit more, that'll help as well.   I understand a laptop is hard to cool but make sure there's plenty of air around it if possible


----------



## Zach_01 (Jun 2, 2021)

Ton said:


> Hi all , I’m new in here and today have test with laptop Lenovo Legion 7 3080 laptop.
> it only 60MH/s and 65-68°c . It’s OK or can make more?
> use minerstat
> core clock -600
> ...



Is this the core power only or the entire card?
Drivers (AMD and I think nVidia too) report only core power.
My 5700XT shows a 104W in drivers but the entire card is drawing 125~130. And that is only the Power Out of PSU
Same for my old RX580s as they showed a 80~90W (depending on model) but also were drawing about 120~125W (also PSU power out).
Mining software is also reporting core power only, exactly the same with drivers.
And lets not talk about the rest of the system.

You have to use other tools to find out the total power.
Smart plugs (power meters) and/or digital PSUs with power reporting (input/output).

My (1 of 2) old 6-GPU mining system with RX580s was drawing from the wall around 800W even though each GPUs reported as 85~90W per core. This was confirmed by PSU Power-OUT and smart plug.
I had them with modded BIOS (31MH/s).
I'm still using some of them (I had a total of 10) along with my 5700XT.



Drivers:



SmartPlug (report on my mobile app)



.
.
.
.
--------------------------------------------------------------

Does the mobile 3080 still has GDDR6X memory? If yes then those are power hungry like x2~3 compared to "plain" GDDR6.
Also, watch out VRAM temp. It will be way higher than GPU die. Look at my HWiNFO screenshot. Expect it to be even higher difference if it has GDDR6X.


----------

